# Rentals in Guanajuato



## one4mandy

Getting very excited but anxious about my relocation to Mexico. I hope to find a place to rent as soon as I get to Guanajuato but am researching every day and find a huge difference in prices. I researched The Chopper but it looked pretty skinny, at least on line, for available properties. Can anyone guide me? Ive been warned to avoid real estate agencies, and I do notice a huge difference in their prices relative to what I find elsewhere. Is there anywhere other than The Chopper where I should be looking? Craigslist gets a new listing every 5-10 days, which seems pretty slim compared to how many are listed around here, so I'm guessing that craigslist hasn't caught on the way it has here?

Any help would be appreciated.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## kito1

one4mandy said:


> Getting very excited but anxious about my relocation to Mexico. I hope to find a place to rent as soon as I get to Guanajuato but am researching every day and find a huge difference in prices. I researched The Chopper but it looked pretty skinny, at least on line, for available properties. Can anyone guide me? Ive been warned to avoid real estate agencies, and I do notice a huge difference in their prices relative to what I find elsewhere. Is there anywhere other than The Chopper where I should be looking? Craigslist gets a new listing every 5-10 days, which seems pretty slim compared to how many are listed around here, so I'm guessing that craigslist hasn't caught on the way it has here?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Anuncios Gratis | Vivastreet | Clasificados Gratis


----------



## TundraGreen

one4mandy said:


> Getting very excited but anxious about my relocation to Mexico. I hope to find a place to rent as soon as I get to Guanajuato but am researching every day and find a huge difference in prices. I researched The Chopper but it looked pretty skinny, at least on line, for available properties. Can anyone guide me? Ive been warned to avoid real estate agencies, and I do notice a huge difference in their prices relative to what I find elsewhere. Is there anywhere other than The Chopper where I should be looking? Craigslist gets a new listing every 5-10 days, which seems pretty slim compared to how many are listed around here, so I'm guessing that craigslist hasn't caught on the way it has here?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


A lot of rental places are never advertised except with a sign on the building or word of mouth. If you don't find someplace before you arrive, I would not despair. I have helped several people find places by walking around a neighborhood they wanted to live in, looking for se renta signs and asking in the corner abarrotes. You would have to have a temporary place to stay while you looked. If you are trying to save money, you can get a hotel room for around $25 usd a day for one or two and a bed in a dorm style room for half that if you are just one.


----------



## circle110

The Chopper online has next to nothing because the advertiser has to pay a second fee to be listed online beyond the paper version so most do not. El Chopper (the paper version) is actually an excellent listing of local properties for sale or rent, especially lower priced ones.

Viva Street (the link that kito1 posted) is also very good. I am sitting here typing this in a house that we rented through vivastreet.com so that says something I suppose.

The standard advice given on this forum is very applicable to Guanajuato as well - come and rent at a hostel or hotel the first week or so and get out and look in person and you will find a plethora of options in all price ranges. You won't find yourself homeless since there are many possibilities depending on what you are looking for and/or can afford. Guanajuato isn't the cheapest place in Mexico but the rental prices aren't particularly bad either.

I'm not an "insider" in any way in the real estate game here in Guanajuato but if you are serious about coming to live in Guanajuato, feel free to PM me if you have more questions, I'd be happy to help if I can.


----------



## one4mandy

This is all very comforting. I was beginning to become very disheartened. I don't mind paying what I need to be in a safe, groovy place, but I feel like some of the listings I find online are targeting stupid Americans (like me) into paying way over market value.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## joaquinx

These two sites plus the ones above will give you some idea of what is available. When properties are listed on the Internet, the prices are often higher. What has proven to be successful is first staying in a hotel for a week or so and looking in the area of the town where you want to live. Most rentals and those for sale have signs posted on the property. ¡buena suerte!
inmuebles en Guanajuato Capital

Anuncios clasificados gratis Estado de Guanajuato - Locanto?


----------



## one4mandy

All of those are excellent resources. It has renewed my excitement and made me feel way more comfortable that I'll be able to find something within a month or so of staying in a hotel. I definitely don't want to rent sight unseen, but it was really nerve wracking finding only three or four overpriced rentals where I was researching. Any suggestions for what areas I might start my search when I arrive? I have a fourteen year old, very worldly son. I want city, walkable to shops and restaurants, but intend to bring my vehicle with me.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## TundraGreen

one4mandy said:


> All of those are excellent resources. It has renewed my excitement and made me feel way more comfortable that I'll be able to find something within a month or so of staying in a hotel. I definitely don't want to rent sight unseen, but it was really nerve wracking finding only three or four overpriced rentals where I was researching. Any suggestions for what areas I might start my search when I arrive? I have a fourteen year old, very worldly son. I want city, walkable to shops and restaurants, but intend to bring my vehicle with me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I am by no means an expert on Guanajuato having only visited there once. But in general for a "city, walkable to shops and restaurants" environment, it is hard to beat living near the center of most cities in Mexico. There will be a mercado for grocery shopping and lots of restaurants and cafes.


----------



## circle110

one4mandy said:


> All of those are excellent resources. It has renewed my excitement and made me feel way more comfortable that I'll be able to find something within a month or so of staying in a hotel. I definitely don't want to rent sight unseen, but it was really nerve wracking finding only three or four overpriced rentals where I was researching. Any suggestions for what areas I might start my search when I arrive? I have a fourteen year old, very worldly son. I want city, walkable to shops and restaurants, but intend to bring my vehicle with me.
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Well, you have a kind of conundrum due to wanting a car. The centro of Guanajuato is very walkable but is borderline undriveable. To rent a place there with parking will cost substantially more. Most folks who live right in the centro don't own cars; it's just not very practical.

We live in the area called Marfil. We have to drive a few minutes to get to the centro but our house has a parking space (cochera) for the car and a little more tranquility (The centro can be fairly loud) plus a tiny garden and patio -- things that would be extremely expensive in a property right in the centro. We can walk to several tienditas and restaurantes in our neighborhood.

Another popular area just outside the centro is San Javier. 
It's hard to recommend places because each person is looking for something different. IMO the centro of Gto. is not designed so much for residence but rather more for tourism. A big percentage of people who move to Guanajuato decide at first that they must live in the centro but end up moving to other areas after a while. For me the disadvantages outweigh the advantages. It is not like the downtown areas of Mexico City or Guadalajara or other walkable US cities like New York or Boston or San Francisco. 

There are some places to live just on the outer edges of the centro that do have parking. The folks I know who live right in the centro don't own cars, not a one of them.

Best to just come and see what is available at that time with the amenities you want within your price range and decide for yourself.


----------



## one4mandy

Ok, I have another question...

How difficult is it to rent a place? Meaning, what do they need to verify who I am, my income, etc? I read somewhere that I need a local property owner to sponsor me? 

Sorry if I am asking a lot of stupid questions, but this is playing on my mind. I want to be sure to be prepared when I arrive.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## cuylers5746

*Car Un-frendly Guanajuato*



one4mandy said:


> All of those are excellent resources. It has renewed my excitement and made me feel way more comfortable that I'll be able to find something within a month or so of staying in a hotel. I definitely don't want to rent sight unseen, but it was really nerve wracking finding only three or four overpriced rentals where I was researching. Any suggestions for what areas I might start my search when I arrive? I have a fourteen year old, very worldly son. I want city, walkable to shops and restaurants, but intend to bring my vehicle with me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi;

Having visited there after extensive research from a family member who was a plastic salesman all over middle to south Mexico, I found he was exactly right. Car's not necessary here, but more like "a boat anchor around your neck". Read below, and I will tell you with a little out of the box thinking you can have it both ways, and be very comfortable. Look for a Private Pension on the outskirts of town for your car as City Parking Lots (which they own like 100%) were charging $12.00 pesos/ hour and no break for 24 hours.

I think all of you you have been way too polite describing the problem with having a car in "el centro" in Guanajuato to this gal. Guanajuato in my mind is the most car unfriendly town in North America.

Ah, and that's a good thing. You see with close to 3-4 miles of underground tunnels with walk ways that pop up all over the city, the buses run in the underground and even a 3 story parking garage run by the city underground. The town is set up to enjoy - walk and enjoy. The main street in town is closed off to car traffic and many side streets. It's impeciably clean city, that they wash down the main street with fire hoses every morning like in Paris before the populace starts "popping up" from the underground. After awhile you'll be very happy how it's run - just takes some getting used to. Don't get me wrong as Guanajuato so far is my favorite city in Mexico bar none. Built in all those ravines, sometimes it takes you awhile of studying to find a building that's a regular rectangle or square in shape, everything is at angles in this town - and I appreciate that greatly. How would one get bored in Guanajuato - I ask you? It is rather hectic right downtown with all the Festivals and tons of tourists visiting, but out of town can be as simple in this town as no more than 4-5 blocks up one of the hills. Probably can't find a house with a garage though?
Go see Diego Rivera's Museum, which is in his old families house. It's not that big and it's on 5 different levels on the steep hill. That will give you an idea of the different kind of life style's here.

Official City sanctioned Guidas to show you around, the place is so well run it reminds me of Disneyland. I mean that in a very good way. The City Govt. is very much in control here, and if you ever buy a house here make sure you deed it to your son, as it will end up in City hands otherwise. Number of houses all over the City owned by the City because of no will.

So, I'd take these fine peoples advice. Get a hotel room in downtown and live that life while looking for houses. If you still love it, I'd look to rent a "Pension" for your car near the outskirts of town. In our town you can get one for $600-800 pesos per month for 24 hours a day per month. Maybe a little more there. Oh and don't freak out about paying that, as you're really paying extra for a house to rent on the outskirts that has a parking garage. You're paying in rent or in Pension, so don't fret it. You absolutely want the car, take a taxi out to your car and get it. I wouldn't get rid of the car though as even at your young age you're probably don't have enough years to visit all the "Treasures of Mexico". Some 54 Pueblos Magicos, and 11 World Heritage Cities to explore - and ton's more not even on the list.

Live the life you dreamed and wanted and put the car (in the Pension) and out of your mind. You just have to think differently in Mexico and particularly in Guanajuato than you did in USA or even Latin America where you live now. For instance.

There are other car unfriendly towns, (not as bad but still unfriendly) like San Miguel de Allende.
Mexico has been voted no. 1 in all of Latin America/ South America for infracstructure. All has to do with having Oil for over 40 years and cheap money from Wall Street in building the Toll Roads. The Bus system is so far superior to the USA it's not even funny. Many places you will want to visit with your son, you will need to ask yourself; do we want to bring back ton's of stuff buying from that place we're visiting or not? If not, even though you can still bring back a couple of boxes with crafts and stuff bought in the town you visit in the luggage compartment of the bus you take - it's quicker, cheaper, faster taking a bus. Your son as a student will get a 50% discount.

So with a little bit of adjustment - you can have it your way.

I hope this helps.

Cuyler


----------



## circle110

To answer Mandy's question:
It isn't all that hard to rent here. The city is pretty used to visitors that come for extended stays and they aren't from here and therefore can't provide a local guarantor. We were once asked to provide one but we continued to chat with the owner and she never brought it up again and just rented us the place. No one has ever asked about income. They will figure you have a bottomless fountain of money because you're a gringa.

Some comments on cuylers5746's post from a 3 year resident:

Cuyler's comment about Disneyland is apt. The main 4-5 square blocks is like Disney - clean as a whistle, with many streets closed to cars. Get beyond that and it is back to good old Mexico, garbage... piles of it everywhere in some locations. My wife and I were griping about that just 2 hours ago as we slugged through a bunch of garbage en route to the Jardin. It's sad but true.

We residents all have our favorite parking places out on the edge of the centro. Ours is only 3 1/2 blocks from the Jardin de la Union and is 100% free. We drive in from our house (5 minutes), park and walk 3-4 minutes more to arrive at the Jardin. If you live outside the centro, that's the system and it's as easy as can be. 

If you have a car and live in the centro your only option is what Cuyler suggests - rent a parking pension. We looked at one house that was 5-6 blocks out from the Jardin and had the option of paying for a parking pension (I think Cuyler's price estimate is pretty good) about 500 yards away. However, we imagined ourselves carrying 10 bags of groceries in the pouring rain for 500 yards and we decided, nope. You see that brings me to another critical point... 

Guanajuato doesn't have those great local markets every couple of blocks like most Mexican cities. They are very spread out here and unless you are fortunate enough to live right by one, you will have to drive or take a taxi to get there. Driving in the centro is not ideal since parking is a nightmare. When you go to the market or to one of the two supermarkets you will see lines of people waiting with their bags of purchases for taxis. Plus, Guanajuatenses love to gripe about the crappy markets here. They frequently go to Silao, San Miguel or even Leon to do their "marketing". Each of those places are a 20-60 minute drive or bus trip away. Outside of Disneyland there are several nice little fruterias and other smaller market-like places but you will have to drive if you don't live right by them. Since we live outside the centro, we either walk to the little fruteria/verduraria right by our house or hop in the car and go to one the others - it's actually pretty easy to drive in Guanajuato as long as you are outside of Disneyland. Well, that is assuming you know the roads. At first it's tough because, as Cuyler says, nothing is square, even outside the centro. Once you figure it out, it's very easy driving (again, _outside the centro_).

So, what I guess I'm saying is that you should think long and hard about whether you need to be in the centro (Disneyland). If so -- go for it and do the auto pension idea that Cuyler suggests. But don't write off the idea of living outside the centro. The centro is a great place to hang out but not so well configured for living. I don't know one single Guanajuatense that lives right in the centro (although I know many who live out on the edge of the centro) and a big portion of the gringos that once lived there decided to move out, especially those with cars.

If you didn't have a car, I'd say that you should definitely live right in the centro since it does have an amazing charm but with a car you should at least consider living a little farther out. Our house is a whole 5 minutes away! We used to live on the fringes and it took us just as long to get downtown as it does now because of the new access roads that have been built into town from Marfil.

If you decide that the centro is what you definitely want, either go with Cuyler's pension idea or take your time and you may find one of those places on the fringes that includes parking. They do exist but it's a matter of good timing to find one currently for rent in your price range. If you have unlimited funds you can have it all!


----------



## one4mandy

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this forum. Thank you all for your insight! Any question I've asked, no matter how simple or naive, is always answered with such thoughtfulness. Thank you. 

The only reason I want my vehicle is because I'm a creepy American from California and I feel trapped without a car. I truly hope to park it and seldom use it. I love the idea of no car, but the anxiety...oh the anxiety! I am sure I will use it to tour the countryside, but hopefully not on a daily basis...that is part of the attraction of Guanajuato for me, the pedestrian friendliness and the climate to enjoy it.

As for living in Disneyworld, that might be fun for a little bit but I would really prefer to live within a few minutes of it. So I will definitely look into finding something outside of centro.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## TundraGreen

one4mandy said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE this forum. Thank you all for your insight! Any question I've asked, no matter how simple or naive, is always answered with such thoughtfulness. Thank you.
> 
> The only reason I want my vehicle is because I'm a creepy American from California and I feel trapped without a car. I truly hope to park it and seldom use it. I love the idea of no car, but the anxiety...oh the anxiety! I am sure I will use it to tour the countryside, but hopefully not on a daily basis...that is part of the attraction of Guanajuato for me, the pedestrian friendliness and the climate to enjoy it.
> 
> As for living in Disneyworld, that might be fun for a little bit but I would really prefer to live within a few minutes of it. So I will definitely look into finding something outside of centro.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I agree that living right in the middle of centro might be a bit much. But when you say a "few minutes of it", if you like city living, I recommend it be a "few minutes WALK of it".

If you want freedom from cars, Mexico is a great place for you. Without a car, I have been all over Mexico including to some very out of the way places. There is luxury bus service between the major cities. There are second class buses to minor cities (like every pueblo magico). There are colectivos (minivans) that run to more remote places. Then there are taxis. And I have also hitchhiked around in rural areas, something I no longer would do in the US, but in Mexico it is comfortable. It may be different for women. But even without the hitchhiking, there are almost always ways to get somewhere. You can afford a lot of occasional bus and taxi fares with the money you save by not owning and maintaining a car.


----------



## circle110

Mandy, from what you have said, I'd suggest your first option would be one of those places on the outskirts that have parking. If you can't find such a place for rent then option number two would be the place on the outskirts without parking and you rent a pension for the car. Guanajuato is so small that "the outskirts" always means "a few minutes walk of it". It might be up or down a huge hill but everything is fairly close as the crow flies. 

TundraGreen and Cuyler are right, you could easily live in Guanajuato without a car and walk or take taxis locally and use the buses to see other towns and cities. I spent long periods of time in Guanajuato before actually moving here full-time 3 years ago and that was how I lived and it was very easy to get around in that way.

I decided to bring my car down for two reasons: 1) We travel back to the US twice a year to visit my family and they are spread around the Midwest (Texas/Missouri/Chicago) and flying from city to city would be very expensive; much more costly than driving and 2) We love to visit other places in Mexico and when you travel alone the buses turn out to be a little cheaper than driving, but with my wife and I buying two round-trip bus tickets, the equation flips and driving becomes more economical. 

I am not a big car usage fan and we use it fairly minimally outside of long trips. When we aren't on one of those long trips I fill up my gas tank once every 4-6 weeks, so that gives you an idea of how much mileage we put on the car locally. 

Suerte!


----------



## one4mandy

I'm just getting so excited about it that the next three months feel like three years.

I'm probably going to do a vacation rental for a month or so before I settle on a house or condo somewhere.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Anonimo

"We love to visit other places in Mexico and when you travel alone the buses turn out to be a little cheaper than driving, but with my wife and I buying two round-trip bus tickets, the equation flips and driving becomes more economical. "

True, but if you qualify for an INAPAM credencial (it's easy to get, if you have an FM3 or higher migratory category), you can usually purchase intercity bus tickets at half price. But, travel in one's own car offers more flexibility and freedom.


----------



## conklinwh

Mandy, going back to one of your earlier posts. It was good to hear of a school in Guanajuato for you 14 year old. I'm not sure where it is, centro or suburb, but this location might factor in to your decision.
Good luck!


----------



## circle110

Anonimo said:


> True, but if you qualify for an INAPAM credencial (it's easy to get, if you have an FM3 or higher migratory category), you can usually purchase intercity bus tickets at half price. But, travel in one's own car offers more flexibility and freedom.


Yes, but we don't qualify and I don't think that Mandy does either. I won't qualify for another 8 years and my wife for a lot longer than that. So, in the meantime the budget math still leans towards a car for intercity trips.

Conklinwh -- my friend that has the daughters in that school I mentioned will return to Guanajuato this week. I'll find out from him where the school is since your point of that having some impact on location selection for Mandy is a good one.


----------



## one4mandy

YES. Any information on the school would be greatly appreciated. I'm torn between continuing him in the school he attends in the US as a virtual student or enrolling him locally in a private school. I'd very much like for him to integrate and make friends, so private brick and mortar are obviously preferable.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## circle110

I spoke to my friend about that private school here. He said it is in Puentecillas which is outside of the centro; in fact we live on the edge of Marfil right before Puentecillas begins so it is in our neck of the woods.

The private school only goes up through 8th grade. There is no private high school or "prepa" in Guanajuato. There is one in nearby Silao (about 20 minutes away) that is supposed to be excellent and some folks send their kids there. However, my friend thinks that it is sort of pricey even as private schools go.

I hope that info is useful...


----------



## one4mandy

circle110 said:


> I spoke to my friend about that private school here. He said it is in Puentecillas which is outside of the centro; in fact we live on the edge of Marfil right before Puentecillas begins so it is in our neck of the woods.
> 
> The private school only goes up through 8th grade. There is no private high school or "prepa" in Guanajuato. There is one in nearby Silao (about 20 minutes away) that is supposed to be excellent and some folks send their kids there. However, my friend thinks that it is sort of pricey even as private schools go.
> 
> I hope that info is useful...


Information is always helpful! That helps me to plan for him to attend virtual school. I'll get him into other programs where he can meet other people his age.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mariben

TundraGreen said:


> A lot of rental places are never advertised except with a sign on the building or word of mouth. If you don't find someplace before you arrive, I would not despair. I have helped several people find places by walking around a neighborhood they wanted to live in, looking for se renta signs and asking in the corner abarrotes. You would have to have a temporary place to stay while you looked. If you are trying to save money, you can get a hotel room for around $25 usd a day for one or two and a bed in a dorm style room for half that if you are just one.


I fully agree with you. That,s the best way to find a house, also because you can take a full look at it and ask all the necessary questions.


----------



## spooning_peas

one4mandy said:


> Getting very excited but anxious about my relocation to Mexico. I hope to find a place to rent as soon as I get to Guanajuato but am researching every day and find a huge difference in prices.  I researched The Chopper but it looked pretty skinny, at least on line, for available properties. Can anyone guide me? Ive been warned to avoid real estate agencies, and I do notice a huge difference in their prices relative to what I find elsewhere. Is there anywhere other than The Chopper where I should be looking? Craigslist gets a new listing every 5-10 days, which seems pretty slim compared to how many are listed around here, so I'm guessing that craigslist hasn't caught on the way it has here?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


In a few months I'll be looking for small apartment in Guanajuato with a parking space. How was your luck? Do you recommend any areas in particular? Thanks!


----------



## circle110

The parking space will be the problem. If you want to rent in the centro you will pay a premium for parking - if you can even find a place with parking; there aren't that many. If you don't have a need for parking, there are many lovely small apartments in the centro. With many of them in the centro you can rent a monthly parking space "near" your apartment but it can be 1/4 mile or more away from your apartment. That's no fun when you return from the grocery store and it is raining!

If you don't mind being a 5-10 minute drive outside the centro (in an area like Marfil for example), then a small apartment with parking space will be easy to find and relatively inexpensive.

Anything is possible to find if you are lucky, but usually parking spaces and apartments in the historic centro don't go together.


----------



## spooning_peas

circle110 said:


> The parking space will be the problem. If you want to rent in the centro you will pay a premium for parking - if you can even find a place with parking; there aren't that many. If you don't have a need for parking, there are many lovely small apartments in the centro. With many of them in the centro you can rent a monthly parking space "near" your apartment but it can be 1/4 mile or more away from your apartment. That's no fun when you return from the grocery store and it is raining!
> 
> If you don't mind being a 5-10 minute drive outside the centro (in an area like Marfil for example), then a small apartment with parking space will be easy to find and relatively inexpensive.
> 
> Anything is possible to find if you are lucky, but usually parking spaces and apartments in the historic centro don't go together.


Thanks. Well, if I do stay in the centro I suppose I could park on the street, although I'd rather not. Are there any other areas near downtown that you'd recommend (relatively safe and interesting neighborhoods)?


----------



## circle110

spooning_peas said:


> Thanks. Well, if I do stay in the centro I suppose I could park on the street.


Nope, you can't. There is basically no street parking in Guanajuato centro and what very little there is is definitely not for overnight. Your only option would be to rent a parking space somewhere relatively near your abode.




spooning_peas said:


> Are there any other areas near downtown that you'd recommend (relatively safe and interesting neighborhoods)?


Valenciana has its charm but isn't super close to the centro. It would offer parking.

Also Marfil, which I mentioned before. That's where we live. We have a carport and can drive to the centro in 5-10 minutes.

Noria Alta is closer still, has some parking possibilities and a fair amount of apartment options.

Those are the places most foreigners live who don't live in the centro.


----------



## mes1952

Unfortunately rentals on the American websites are usually more expensive than those on sites such as Vivastreet so speaking Spanish is definitely an asset to avoid being overpriced. Many rentals in Mexico are not advertised online so it's a good idea to drive around the area to find a suitable place.


----------



## circle110

mes1952 said:


> Unfortunately rentals on the American websites are usually more expensive than those on sites such as Vivastreet so speaking Spanish is definitely an asset to avoid being overpriced. Many rentals in Mexico are not advertised online so it's a good idea to drive around the area to find a suitable place.


Very true in Guanajuato as well.
"El Chopper" is the local paper where the more economical rentals are found. I have seen some places at fair prices on vivastreet as well, but "El Chopper" has the widest range of options from luxury to very humble. As you say, Spanish is necessary, especially for "El Chopper".

I always recommend arriving and staying in a hotel or some such temporary housing and do the searching in person. That also gives you a feel for the surrounding area, where an online ad only shows the specific house.


----------



## rogermnc

Unfortunately, here in Mexico web is still underdeveloped. And it's a bit tricky and complicated to find some useful ad. When I came to Mexico, I lived in Guanajuato like for a 6 months. There are a lot of families who accepts foreigners, also meal could be provided. When my friend came over there I recommend him 1 lady who lives in Presa De La Olla area and she has a great and cosy house for like 9000 peso monthly with 2 meals/dialy provided. 

The prices are really different but the difficulties that you can top with that some of the houses/apts don't have any furniture, you have to make a new electricity contract, buy gas tank and so on....Some of them still don't have an internet connection  You can find an apartment for about 1500-2000 peso but I doubt it will be comfortable.

Guanajuato is a tourist area so you prob don't have to pay a secure deposit nor find a reference person, like in other cities.

I hope my answer will be useful for you. If you have any questions you can send me a private message. Greets!


----------

